# casual group rides greater Manchester/Lancashire



## Brendo (19 May 2014)

Hi all, I am in need of casual rides out to keep up my cycling. I live in Ramsbottom and go out most nights and weekends. Anyone in the same position?


----------



## DCLane (19 May 2014)

@potsy @fossyant @I like Skol @400bhp @dan_bo and any others around Manc that I've missed!

For an example @Brendo - have a look at this close-ish to you: http://www.cyclechat.net/threads/new-years-day-ride-around-mancunia.145215/


----------



## PaulSB (20 May 2014)

You could try Lancashire Cycle Link on Facebook. This is a large collection of cyclists who organise rides between themselves on FB. 

I know some come from the Manchester area.


----------



## Brendo (20 May 2014)

Thanks, i will have a look.


----------



## Brendo (20 May 2014)

Closed group unfortunatly.


----------



## middleagecyclist (21 May 2014)

Are you looking for a club that meets on your doorstep or nr as dammit? Bury CTC meet in...Bury outside Wilkinsons on Sunday mornings. I live in Prestwich and ride out with a Facebook cycling group called SSG. We meet at the Velo on Sundays. It is a social group offering varying ride levels typically 30-60 miles. No one get left behind. PM me if you are interested and I can bring you along as a guest to see if you like it.


----------



## Brendo (21 May 2014)

I am certainly interested and may take you up on your offer soon. Out of interest, what sort of averages do you run?


----------



## middleagecyclist (21 May 2014)

Brendo said:


> I am certainly interested and may take you up on your offer soon. Out of interest, what sort of averages do you run?


These are our categories. We mainly run C and B rides.

_1) We will classify rides as follows; D – speed on flats 11 to 12 mph, stops every 10 to 15 miles, some small hills, up to 30 miles. C – speed on flats 13 to 14 mph, stops every 15 to 20 miles, some hills, 30 to 40 miles.... B – speed on flats 15 to 16 mph, stops every 15 to 20 miles, some hills, 40 to 50 miles. A – speed on flats 17 to 18 mph, stops every 20 to 25 miles, bigger hills, more than 50 miles. A+ – these will have some extreme component:- fast speeds / very big climbs / very long distance. Anyone who joins a ride must be able to maintain the above...._


----------



## Brendo (21 May 2014)

That sounds really good. I will get in contact with you soon.
Thanks.


----------



## rourkey34 (17 Oct 2015)

Not sure if you are still looking but the Holy Rollers Cycling Club are a group of cyclists that meet at 8am every Sunday morning at the ainsworth arms in Radcliffe. 

We typically ride anywhere between 25 -60 miles depending on the weather and the ability of the group that day. 

It's a friendly atmosphere with no pressure to ride beyond your capability.

If you're interested I can give you some more info.


----------

